# Escalating with Flex Support?



## UniqueDriverName (Nov 17, 2019)

Is there a way to do this? I have not been paid for 4 overbooked blocks and every email I send gets the same canned “Swipe ‘I’ve Arrived’ when you get to the facility” email. Selecting “this didn’t solve my problem” routes me directly to Amazon Prime support for the retail side, they (obviously) know nothing about Flex and can’t help.

I did check in correctly, but the blocks never appeared under earnings and I even got an email after one of the blocks indicating I would be paid but never was.

There has to be an escalation process, but I can’t figure it out. Has anyone had any luck dealing with Flex off-road support on payment issues? 4 unpaid blocks is enough that I can’t just let it go, and I shouldn’t have to.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

did they scan your drivers lisc?


----------



## UniqueDriverName (Nov 17, 2019)

No, that’s the problem. They were turning away over 150 drivers with a downed computer system so they were literally taking names and sending everyone home. 4 nights in a row this happened. Support won’t even read the email, simply sends a canned message and moves on. Thus the need to escalate.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

ok email Jeff and his executive team will look into it 
email is jeff at Amazon. com
good luck


----------



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

sarahvojn said:


> Wow! So they're paying .77 per mile with NO other earnings. I knew it was bad, but this is beyond ridiculous.





UniqueDriverName said:


> No, that's the problem. They were turning away over 150 drivers with a downed computer system so they were literally taking names and sending everyone home. 4 nights in a row this happened. Support won't even read the email, simply sends a canned message and moves on. Thus the need to escalate.


keep track of everything, document, photos, etc, and at some point when you do contact someone you will have the information ready. Did you call support? Maybe call them while you're on the road doing a block?


----------



## UniqueDriverName (Nov 17, 2019)

This post seems...misplaced?


----------

